# Visit visa "grace period"



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Checked in the "sticky" but to no avail.

Has anybody tested the 10 day exit "grace period" for visit visas obtained on arrival at Dubai airport recently? My daughter is looking to stay on a further five days but 620AED to extend for 30 days may change her mind . A fine could be cheaper if applied.
Thanks.


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

I left on day 35 of my visa in January of this year and nobody blinked.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It still applies and no one has said otherwise so far.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Roxtec Blue,

The ten day grace period does still apply for British passport holders.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Checked in the "sticky" but to no avail.
> 
> Has anybody tested the 10 day exit "grace period" for visit visas obtained on arrival at Dubai airport recently? My daughter is looking to stay on a further five days but 620AED to extend for 30 days may change her mind . A fine could be cheaper if applied.
> Thanks.


My mate over stayed by 65 days and she was only made to pay for extra 55 days in fact it was suppose to be 100aed a day but I managed to give some factual story as what and why they dropped the fine to 50aed a day.... so 10 days grace period is certainly up and running smooth.. but be prepared for immigration officer to ask you why??? 

Hope this helps


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

ash.naz said:


> My mate over stayed by 65 days and she was only made to pay for extra 55 days in fact it was suppose to be 100aed a day but I managed to give some factual story as what and why they dropped the fine to 50aed a day.... so 10 days grace period is certainly up and running smooth.. but be prepared for immigration officer to ask you why???
> 
> Hope this helps


Many thanks everybody for the update. :clap2:


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

Same. I went on my first visa run after 41 days, they did not bother at all for this extra day.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Roxtec Blue,
> 
> The ten day grace period does still apply for British passport holders.


How about US passport holders?


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe it applies the same to all eligible nationalities..


----------

